# Cockatiel breeders in Essex, uk?



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in desperate need of a new cockatiel, I already have a 7 month old hen and she really wants a friend as I work 5 hours a day. I live in corringham near Basildon in the uk, I don't want to travel too far to get him/her to prevent stress. Can anyone help?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried gumtree, adtrader, vivastreet, preloved they have some in


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are some ads:

http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/area/essex/cockatiels-for-sale/
http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/birds/cockatiels-for-sale/essex/cockatiels/BT175429

The Essex-Kent Cage Bird Society might be able to hook you up with someone. http://www.essexkentcbs.com/


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Try preloved as well.


----------



## Tricia March (Dec 13, 2020)

calex89 said:


> I'm in desperate need of a new cockatiel, I already have a 7 month old hen and she really wants a friend as I work 5 hours a day. I live in corringham near Basildon in the uk, I don't want to travel too far to get him/her to prevent stress. Can anyone help?


My name is Patricia, I live in Chelmsford CM1 2EH and have a lone cockatiel he is not hand tame nor tame at all, I call him tweetie


----------



## Tricia March (Dec 13, 2020)

My name is Patricia, I live in Chelmsford CM1 2EH and have a lone cockatiel he is not hand tame nor tame at all, I call him tweetie, if you are interested, or if you prefer the female can stay with me and tweetie.
He has a very large cage.


----------

